# Anyone feel like hooking me up with a sig?



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Request:
After Babalu's fight this week I would like to be able to rock a sweet sig of my favorite LHW in Lyoto Machida! 


Pics:









This is the only one I definitely want in the sig. The other two are just in case. 




















Title: Lyoto Machida

Sub-Text: JT42

Colors: Whatever's clever

Size: Max possible. 400 x 200?


Avatar?: No thanks, I like rocking the female athletes there. 

Thanks in advance for any and all efforts. You guys all do amazing work!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

missed this one, I'll get something up for you though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha After Babalu's fight I'm going to be rocking a new Thiago sig and you are going to be rocking a new Lyoto one.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> missed this one, I'll get something up for you though.


Sweet thanks Toxic!!



bbjd7 said:


> Haha After Babalu's fight I'm going to be rocking a new Thiago sig and you are going to be rocking a new Lyoto one.


Lol, I guess ONE of us will be happy on February the 1st. My money is on it being me :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not really sure about this one, I might try another later,


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Not really sure about this one, I might try another later,



Thats a good idea Toxic. Could use a bit of fine tuning but definatly a great idea =)


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Not really sure about this one, I might try another later


Wow actually I like that a LOT Toxic. Very different. I will sport that for SURE! Thanks bro


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


>


Dang Steph, now you making me choose lol! I like it a lot though so if you dont mind I will rock both. Nice to see everyone with their own style. Love the Hendo and now Lyoto one you did for me :thumb02:

Also I will rep you as soon as I can


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

if you still want some selection ill whip one up for ya?


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> if you still want some selection ill whip one up for ya?


Hey the more the merrier. Lyoto is my favorite LHW so I will sporting his sig for years to come. I would love to rotate them out. Thanks bro


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

heres one attempt wanted to use the action pic so making another one for ya so you can have some diversity haha


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

alright heres the second sig i talked about not too sure if i like how this one turned out but here it is anywayz


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks man! I really like the text you used quite a bit. I am almost going to have a sig per day leading up to his fight!! Thanks again to everyone who hooked me up :thumb02:


----------

